# 1st Gen Eco wheels on 2nd Gen



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

C4r7m4n said:


> For some reason I've always liked the look of the Cruze Eco 15 spoke 17s option RTN.
> 
> Was wondering if TPMS from 1st gen to 2nd gen is compatible?
> 
> Honestly I don't really care for look of the factory 19" premiers


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

*Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*



*Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


**Gen 2 tpms sensors are a different frequency than Gen 1*



If the hub is the same (5x105) and the overall tire diameter is the same (25.1), then you should have no issues. 

If you actually have 19" stock Cruze rims, I'll buy them!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> *Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*
> 
> ...


hub bore?

clear the calipers?

backspacing?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> hub bore?
> 
> clear the calipers?
> 
> backspacing?



I have 2017 LTZ rims on my 2014.

Look at the charts for some of the other information.


----------



## C4r7m4n (Apr 10, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> *Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*
> 
> ...


Cool many thanks.

Typo sorry, meant 18". Lots of yards still want millions of dollars for the wheels and I'm cheap so probably won't happen, just wanted to see if it was possible.



Blasirl said:


> I have 2017 LTZ rims on my 2014.


If you found a 2nd gen with LTZ interior that is a pretty rare car


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The EPC lists both frequencies of TPMS for the 2016, just one for 2017.
I suspect the earliest 2016 match first gen. 
My 5-2016 Lordstown sedan matches the 2017.

So I'd say if your second gen was made before 5-16 it might recognize ECO TPMS. 
After 5-16 I'm reasonably sure it won't.
One way to find out for sure would be to park next to a first gen, put your car in learn mode, and hit the nearest wheel on the first gen with a learn tool.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

C4r7m4n said:


> Cool many thanks.
> 
> Typo sorry, meant 18". Lots of yards still want millions of dollars for the wheels and I'm cheap so probably won't happen, just wanted to see if it was possible.
> 
> ...


Premier - The seller said LTZ so I just reread his PM and parroted it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

C4r7m4n said:


> Cool many thanks.
> 
> Typo sorry, meant 18". Lots of yards still want millions of dollars for the wheels and I'm cheap so probably won't happen, just wanted to see if it was possible.



I think LKQ is $25 -40 per rim with a $15 core charge.


----------



## C4r7m4n (Apr 10, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I think LKQ is $25 -40 per rim with a $15 core charge.


Link? I'm seeing $127/ea, don't see a core but free shipping atleast...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I believe the TPMS is different 1st to 2nd gen, but the wheels will fit just fine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LKQ Milwaukee - Prices

40% off April 19 and 20 as well


----------

